# What to see in Germany?



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

Having been back in the UK for over a month, including two weeks in Scotland (Durness for the longest day) and a week in The Howgills (a full week of sunshine), Dawn and I have got itchy feet and are thinking of Germany and Poland for say three months. Is there anything we "Must see" in either of these countrys. We are not really city people prefering the countryside, so The Black Forest is on or list. Any other places. I have also heard all of Germany goes on holiday in August! is this true?

Many thanks Dawn and Ian


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

back from Sweden just in time to wave the German flag? :wink: 

Well, there is lots over lots to see in Germany, so getting some (or more) good guide books (e.g. Lonely Planet) prior to travelling would not be a bad idea. The Black Forest, being an area of outstanding natural beauty, however tends to be a bit crowded during August. 

Speaking of August, it is not true that all Germany goes on holiday then. School holidays in Germany vary per federal state ("province"), and e.g. my daughter will be back at school already in mid-August. 

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

My must see every year is a trip up the Mosel. You will need to enjoy stunning scenery, cycling on flat peacefull roads, Reisling wine and the company of fellow motorhome owners who return year after year. You can slip into luxenbourg for some cheap fuel and duty free and start near to Trier work your way up to the Rhine at Koblenz. You may not want to go to Poland by then as there is always the other side of the river.


----------



## silverwing (Sep 5, 2006)

Lots of walking around Titisee Lake in the Black Forest, nice little town.


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Morning, we have recently returned from a trip to the Black Forest and found it very picturesque although the constant rain didn't help :x We followed the Clock Route which takes you through some of the very pretty small towns. A "must see" is Germany's highest waterfall in Triberg. Take your camera, not just for the falls but also the many red squirrels scampering around  

hth, Nick.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

For more ideas click >here<

peedee


----------



## 96523 (Oct 14, 2005)

*What to see in Germany*

Hi Boringfrog
We were in Germany in the first two weeks of June this year to go down the "Romantische Strasse" which runs from Wartzburg to Fussen. It was magical. It is about 150 miles long from Central to Southern Germany and is really a string of towns and villages in some very pretty scenery. Each town has slightly different architecture; some have squares others have long streets with glorious shops of the kind we don't seem to have any more. Most have castles and forts and street markets There is the biggest Christmas Shop in Europe in Rothenburg where it would be wise to leave the credit card firmly hidden in the motor home as it could lead to financial ruin. 
The towns have great names like Dinkelsbuhl and Feuchtwangen. Start at the Tourist Information Office in Wurtzburg. The town was badly knocked about in the war and although well rebuilt it needs another 200 years to mature to get back to the state of the others on the Trail. We spent a week on the Trail but gave up well before we were through as we hit heavy mist and rain and so moved on to Italy. It is so easy to change your mind when you are in that area as nowhere e.g. Lake Constance, Innsbruck, Switzerland or the Italian Lakes in very far away if the weather closes in.
My German friends swear by the Hartz Mountains for scenery and the quieter life.
Hope that helps but I will be delighted to give you or anyone more details.
Pamal


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Try Bodensee in the South. and,much quieter that the Black Forest but just as nice (in my view) is OdenWald further North


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Hi boringfrog,
i lived in the Frankfurt am main area for a while and the area around there is stunning, plenty to see and do, but one of the best places I went to was the Zugspitze, Germany's tallest mountain with both cable car and cogged railway(the actual name escapes me at the moment, had a hard day with the apprentices!) Just outside of Garmish Partenkirchen on the german -austrian border south of Munich. Beautiful place and the Bavarians are great hosts to go with the food and beer! Oh blow Spain I think I'll go back down there!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi BF;

Loads of good suggestions already, Germany is a great country, very motorhome friendly and the possibilities are endless.

Once you've decided roughly where you're going it might be worth combining one of the many 'Ferienstrasse' into your itinery to add a bit of interest, for a better explanation of what these are all about, have a look >here<

Oh, and don't forget to read Gerhard's excellent >Stellplatze Guide<

Have a great time.

pete


----------

